# My year here...



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Just went over the milestone of one year on Hay Talk. I have enjoyed reading lots of neat stuff over the year. Some of what I have learned:

Used tractors are great as long as they are cheap, bigger tractors are even better.

You guys have very pretty farms, my Christmas cards don't even look that good.

Some of you crash your stuff..lucky for me my boys never have a camera handy.

Custom haying is fine as long as you income match the CEO of Ford Motors.

Horse people are a curse placed on Earth to bug us.

Hay tarps, pop-ups, small square bales, most tractor dealers go with horse people also...

Politics...well thats a real can of....

Secret Santa is cool, I've used my new stuff.

I have a real good idea of what the weather is in southern NH every day!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol.....I think I speak for most folk on this site when I say "glad you participate" the site is a better place because of you.....you've learned many truths from your esteemed colleagues.......


----------

